# what is digital line detect and why it s used



## djn

what is digital line detect and why it s used?????????


----------



## johnwill

In what context?


----------



## leroys1000

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/dlg/


----------



## johnwill

The dlg.exe process runs in the background and attempts to detect whether your modem has been connected to a digital line (internal PABX line) or an analogues line (normal home phone). If it detemines that your modem is plugged into a digital line it will display a warning (as your modem will not work on a digital line). If your modem is connected and working you should disable this service.


----------

